# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > مباحث عمومی کار با سخت افزارها، سنسورها و لوازم جانبی >  انتقال اطلاعات بر روی سرور به کمک یک gprs  مودم و یک میکرو

## سعید مرادپور

سلام
من در حال کار بر روی یک پروژه می باشم که در آن باید چند بایت داده را بر روی یک سرور بفرستم . اتصال به شبکه gprs ایرانسل را به کمک مودم mc35i  شرکت زیمنس انجام می دهم.در حال حاضر در مرحله آزمایشی به جای میکرو ار hyper terminal و At command استفاده می کنم.
بعد از برقراری اتصال دیگر نمی شود از  At command استفاده کرد.پروتکل ارتباطی PPP می باشد. مشکل اینجاست که بعد از برقراری اتصال من نمی دانم که چگونه اطلاعات را بفرستم. در حقیقت نمی دانم که برای فرستادن اطلاعات آنها را کجا وارد کنم.


با تشکر از همه آنهایی که به من کمک خواهند کرد
سعید

----------


## hoseinezci

سلام . من هم روی پروژه ی مشابه کار می کنم . اگر به نتیجه رسیدید به ن م اطلاع دهید. با تشکر.

----------


## سعید مرادپور

سلام 
من یک سری pdf دارم که شاید به استفاده بیاد .بخونید و در صورت مفید بدن به من هم کمک کنید
از طریق سایت نمیشه فدستاد 13.5MB 
به email من یک میل بزن تا برات بفرستم
www.heavenlyalien2004@yahoo.com

----------


## Mehran.GH

ببین دوست من دو روش برای اتصال وجود دارد:
اولین روش که روشی ساده و کمی قدیمی است استفاده از GSM است که در این روش شما با دستورات AT که در راهنمای مودم نوشته می توانید با مودم ارتباط برقرار کنید و در هر مرحله جوابهایی مبنی بر موفق آمیز بودن هر مرحله دریافت می کنید.
در این روش ما از پورت سریال یک سیستم معمولی هم می توانید تست کنید و مهم در این روش این است که در یک طرف باید یک نرم افزار به عنوان کلینت و در طرف دیگر سرور برقرار باشد و مودم بی سیم در اینجا همانند یک مودم معمولی فقط برقرار کننده اتصال است و در حقیقت سیستمی که آنطرف به اتصال جواب می دهد منتظر دریافت است.
مشکل این روش این است که پهنای باند کمی در اختیار دارید و محاسبه هزینه بر اساس زمان اتصال است و امنیت هم ندارد!

- روش دوم استفاده از GPRS است که داستان کمی جالبتر است


ببینید در این روش شما در حقیقت وارد شبکه GPRS می شوید و نیاز به انجام تنظیمات شبکه دارید و مهمترین بخش هم فعال بودن ppp  در سیستمی است که به مودم وصل است بدین معنی که میکرو کنترلر شما و یا هر سیستم دیگری باید این قابلیت را داشته باشد اتصال به شبکه IP  برقرار کند و بعد از اتصال شما می توانید با استفاده از برنامه نویسی socket  انتقال دیتا را انجام دهید و امکانات امنیتی هم در این روش می توان اضافه کرد که بسیار مهم است.

بنابراین روشی که شما انجام داده اید اگر از نوشته شما درست متوجه شده باشم به نوعی ترکیبی از دو روش است.
ببینید در روش GPRS بحث ایجاد امکان Routing و PPTP  بین کنترلر و مودم کمی کار می برد .بنده از مودم GE864  شرکت Telit استفاده کردم و میکرو کنترلر هم یک Embedded Linux System  بود که در حقیقت یک سیستم کامل است که امکانات لینوکس را می توان در آن استفاده کرد و مهمترین بخش که امنیت اطلاعات بود با یک Open*** انجام شد.

اتصال GSM ساده است و با مطالعه راهنمای مودم به راحتی می توانی تست کنی.درباره GPRS  و یا UMTS   اگر در ایران فعال باشد می توانیم بیشتر صحبت کنیم.

----------


## Abednorton

سلام 

شما نمونه سمپل كد با ميكرو يا پي سي تحت وي بي يا دلفي داريد در اختيارمون بذاريد؟

با تشكر فراوان.

----------


## sama66

سلام
من دارم روی پروژه ای کار می کنم که قرار است تصویر را از طریق یک رسانه مثل آیفون تصویری دریافت کنه و از طریق GPRS به صورت MMS به موبایل ارسال کنه.
در واقع بحث اصلی ارسال داده از طریق GPRS هست!
اگه در این زمینه مطلبی دارید که می تونه بهم کمک کنه ممنون میشم اگر کمکم کنید.

----------


## Mehran.GH

در این سول دو موضع مختلف را مطرح کردید.انتقال داده از طریق GPRS  و ارسال MMS  می توانند دو سناریوی مختلف باشند

به منظور انتقال داده از طریق GPRS  قبل از شروع کار* حتما* باید در نظر داشته باشید چه نوع امکاناتی  شبکه مخابراتی در اختیار شما قرار می دهد و طراحی پروژه را بر اساس این امکانات و محدودیتها انجام دهید.

مهمترین دسته بندی کلیدی عبارتند از:

1- نوع نرم افزار شبکه موبایل که :
 آیا دیتا از موبایل به سرور ارسال شود یا از سرور به موبایل  (البته در سوال نوشتید که از سرور به موبایل است اما در اینجا توضیح نمای کلی این نوع پروژها بیان شده)
 Mobile Originated vs. Mobile Terminated 

2-    آیا  IP می تواند استاتیک باشد یا دینامیک ؟ آیا می تواند Private باشد یا Public ؟

3- مکانیزم IP آدرس در شبکه GSM  چگونه است؟   GSM IP  یا  CDMA IP  ؟


چرا این موارد مهم است؟

به علت اینکه در این نوع پروژه ها شما وارد شبکه مخابراتی می شوید یعنی یک سرور در میان راه  وظیفه تخصیص IP  و هدایت داده به IP  مورد نظر را برعهده دارد و مشکل اینجا است که بسیاری خدمات دهندگان موبایل  ارسال داده از سرور به موبایل یعنی Mobile Terminated  را اجازه نمی دهند و فایروال این اتصال را مسدود کرده  

 بسیاری دیگر خدمات دهندگان به *دلایل امنیتی* IP   اختصاصی به شما نمی دهند تا با استفاده از آن یک داده را به موبایل که IP آن را می شناسید بفرستید . 

شبکه مخابراتی GSM GPRS/EDGE  از مکانیسمی  به نام APN (Access Point 
Name)  برای تشخیص ایستگاه موبایل استفاده می کنند و وظیفه APN  این است که تشخیص دهد چه IP  اختصاص داده شده و چه روش امنیتی وجود دارد و ...    خدمات دهندگان موبایل روشهای مختلف استفاده می کنند مثلا بعضی اصولا اجازه انتقال داده به موبایل خدمات دهندگان دیگر را نمی دهند چون از سرورهای  RADIUS  استفاده شده و نام کاربری و کلمه عبور علاوه بر کد سیم کارت لازم است و مشکلات دیگر که برای حل این مشکلات لازم دارید اطلاعات راجع به شبکه APN  را داشته باشید.

درباره نوع IP  هم بعضی شبکه ها IP  نوع  CDMA  اختصاص می دهند که بر خلاف نوع GSM که از نام کاربری و کلمه عبور استفاده می کند ,  از یک سری پارامتر برای کنترل امنیتی استفاده می کند.

خلاصه داستان اینکه اگر هدف انتقال داده است باید ابتدا ببینید چه امکاناتی خدمات دهند موبایل در اختیار شما می گذارد و اینکه اصولا این کار مقدور است یا خیر.

با فرض اینکه امکان اتصال از طریق شبکه با داشتن IP  وجود داشت برای انتقال داده  ازموبایل به سرور  بسته به پروژه باید ماژول مناسب انتخاب کنید به طور مثال ماژولهای شرکت Telit   انتقال از طرق FTP  را با دستورات AT  مقدور می سازد . 
مازول GM01  از شرکت Beck IPC  امکان تعریف سوکت و انتقال داده همانند فضای اینترنت از طریق باز کردن یک پورت مشخص و سوکت پروگرامینگ را مقدور می سازد.

انتقال داده از سرور به موبایل هم که با روش POST  یا روش WebDAV   مقدور است و همانند روش یک web browser



روشی هم که در بخش اول سوال مطرح کردی یعنی ارسال MMS  

الیته روشهایی که جدیدا  برای ارسال MMS استفاده می شود در حقیقت همان شبکه GSM/GPRS  است اما روشی که قبل از اختراع !!  این شبکه های مخابراتی استفاده می شد به این صورت بود که ارسال MMS  را به صورت ارسال تعدادی SMS   تعریف می کردند 

در لیست دستورات استاندار AT  هر گوشی موبایل که نگاهی بیندازید  با دستور AT+CMMS  می توان  برای ارسال تعداد زیادی SMS  استفاده کرد.

ایده به این صورت بوده که فایل تصویر در طرف فرستنده به تعدادی SMS   تقسیم می شد و این SMS ها ارسال و در سرور شبکه مخابراتی دریافت و کنار همدیگر قرار میگرفت و فایل تصویر ایجاد می شد و موبایل  گیرنده هم باید به سرور شبکه متصل می شد و به همین روش MMS خود را دریافت می کرد که البته این روش در عین ساده بودن مشکلات خود را دارد مثل عدم دریافت در طرف گیرنده و .... 

جمعبندی مطلب اینکه شما دو سناریو دارید برای پیاده سازی در صورتی که  مشکلی از نظر شبکه مخابراتی ندارید روش اول یعنی انتقال داده از شبکه GPRS  قابل اطمینان , از نظر اقتصادی به صرفه و روش رایج روز است و در صورتی که امکان انتقال داده در GPRS  مسدود بود  از روش قدیمی ارسال MMS  می توان این پروژه را  تست کرد هر چند که کاربردی بودن این روش قابل اطمینان نیست.

----------


## sama66

ممنون دوست عزیز ازمطالبتون
کمک بزرگی بهم کردید :لبخند:

----------


## habel_star

سلام من هم دارم روی این پروژه کار میکنم و مشکل من استفاده از دستورات AT است و اینکه چطور باید روی یک سایت بفرستم.ایا باید یک وب سرویس روی یک هاست با ای پی ولید استفاده کنم؟
اگه راهنمایی کنید ممنون میشم

----------


## Mehran.GH

> چطور باید روی یک سایت بفرستم ایا باید یک وب سرویس روی یک هاست با ای پی ولید استفاده کنم؟
> اگه راهنمایی کنید ممنون میشم


IP VALID  در سمت سرور لازم است.
نکته مهم  اینکه یک GPRS مودم استفاده کن که TCP/IP stack  داخلی  داشته باشد.


برای ارسال اطلاعات *از سمت میکرو  به سرور*از دستورات مودمی که در اختیار داری استفاده می کنی این مثال برای مودم  Motorola G24L  است اما اصول کار فرق زیادی ندارد :


AT+MIPCALL=1,"internet.t-d1.de","tm","tm"
AT+MIPOPEN=1,1280,"x.x.x.x",80,0  
AT+MIPSEND=1,"41424344"  
AT+MIPPUSH=1
AT+MIPCLOSE=1
AT+MIPCALL=0


توضیح دستورات خط به خط 

1-  ایجاد یک اتصال PPP  با سرور خدمات دهنده (در این مثال به سرور شرکت تلکوم وصل شدم با یوزر و پسورد tm)
2- یک اتصال سوکت با سرور باز می کند (پورت محلی 1280  پورت ریموت  80)
3-دیتای مورد نظر را به بافر سوکت ارسال می کند (دیتا هنوز به سرور انتقال نیافته)
4-دیتا از بافر به سرور انتقال می یابد
5-بستن سوکت
6-بستن اتصال با سرور

*به منظور دریافت دیتا در سمت سرور* 

در سمت سرور یک صفحه PHP  درست می کنی مثلا با نام write.php  که حالت ساده  اینجا یک درجه حرارت دریافت شده از سمت مودم GPRS را دریافت کرده در یک فایل Text  دخیره می کند :



<?php
  $temp1 = $_GET["Temperatur999"];
   $datei = fopen("log.txt", "w");
  fwrite($datei, "$temp1");
  fclose($datei);
?>


اگر هم بخواهی دمای ذخیره شده را در یک سایت نمایش دهی مثال ساده با PHP


<?php
  $temparr = file("log.txt");
     echo $temparr[0] . "<br>";  
  ?>



این یک مثال ساده برای شروع است و معمولا در حالت یک قدم پیشرفته تر در سمت سرور WEB Application  مثلا با #C  باید بنویسی  و نهایتا باید با نرم افزارت بتوانی یک کارهایی را از راه دور با  مودم و میکرو انجام دهی.

----------


## .:saeed:.

بنده پروژه ای در همین زمینه انجام دادم اگه کسی نیاز به کمک داره میتونم راهنماییش کنم. پروژه من این بود که یه تعداد تصویر رو میگرفت و برای یه سایتی با GPRS Module میفرستاد و سایت هم تصاویر رو نمایش میداد و ....

----------


## k12student

سلام ممنون میشم دوستان برای ماژول nrf24 و سیم ۹۰۸ کسی اطلاعاتی داره  ضمنا  آیا با ماژول سیم ۹۰۸ میشه انتقال تصویر کرد ؟من می خوام تصویر رو انتقال بدم با میکروی avr حالا با سیم ۹۰۸ کار کنم یا nrf24 و یا مودم ۳g ? البته من شنیدم اگر با سیستم ها embededکار کنم بهتره چون ویندوزشون کار کنترل رو انجام میده و من فقط کد نویسی می کنم ضمنا چون ورودی های مختلفی داره میشه اطلاعات رو از دوربین خوند و ارسال کرد من می خوام یک تصویر رو بگریم هر 1 دقیقه مثلا سپس اونه بر روی یک نمایشگر نشون بدم ,  ویک رله قطع و وصل شه حالا دوستان کدوم نمایشگر رو پیشنهاد میکنند موبایل ؟تلویزیون ؟یا ال سی دی رنگی ؟البته خودم موبایل رو بیشتر در نظر دارم ؟یک توضیح مفصل می خوام
خودم ماژوا سیم 908 رو گرفتم ولی یکی به من گفت که سرعتش پایینه و بهتره با مودم3g و یا سیستم embeded و یا ان ار اف 24 کار کنی ؟
ممنون

----------


## دانلود اهنگ جدید

وافعا مطالب خیلی خوب بود 
خیلی کمک کردید 
ممنون

----------


## k12student

> سلام ممنون میشم دوستان برای ماژول nrf24 و سیم ۹۰۸ کسی اطلاعاتی داره  ضمنا  آیا با ماژول سیم ۹۰۸ میشه انتقال تصویر کرد ؟من می خوام تصویر رو انتقال بدم با میکروی avr حالا با سیم ۹۰۸ کار کنم یا nrf24 و یا مودم ۳g ? البته من شنیدم اگر با سیستم ها embededکار کنم بهتره چون ویندوزشون کار کنترل رو انجام میده و من فقط کد نویسی می کنم ضمنا چون ورودی های مختلفی داره میشه اطلاعات رو از دوربین خوند و ارسال کرد من می خوام یک تصویر رو بگریم هر 1 دقیقه مثلا سپس اونه بر روی یک نمایشگر نشون بدم ,  ویک رله قطع و وصل شه حالا دوستان کدوم نمایشگر رو پیشنهاد میکنند موبایل ؟تلویزیون ؟یا ال سی دی رنگی ؟البته خودم موبایل رو بیشتر در نظر دارم ؟یک توضیح مفصل می خوام
> خودم ماژوا سیم 908 رو گرفتم ولی یکی به من گفت که سرعتش پایینه و بهتره با مودم3g و یا سیستم embeded و یا ان ار اف 24 کار کنی ؟
> ممنون


چه شد دوستان

----------


## k12student

:افسرده:  :افسرده:  :افسرده:  :افسرده:  :افسرده:  :افسرده:  :افسرده:  :افسرده:  :افسرده:  :افسرده:  :افسرده:  :افسرده:  :افسرده:  :افسرده:  :افسرده:  :افسرده:  :افسرده:  :افسرده:  :افسرده:  :افسرده:  :افسرده:  :افسرده:  :افسرده:  :افسرده:  :افسرده:  :افسرده:  :عصبانی:  :ناراحت:  :ناراحت:  :ناراحت:  :ناراحت:  :افسرده:

----------


## Bootstrap

> سلام ممنون میشم دوستان برای ماژول nrf24 و سیم ۹۰۸ کسی اطلاعاتی داره  ضمنا  آیا با ماژول سیم ۹۰۸ میشه انتقال تصویر کرد ؟من می خوام تصویر رو انتقال بدم با میکروی avr حالا با سیم ۹۰۸ کار کنم یا nrf24 و یا مودم ۳g ? البته من شنیدم اگر با سیستم ها embededکار کنم بهتره چون ویندوزشون کار کنترل رو انجام میده و من فقط کد نویسی می کنم ضمنا چون ورودی های مختلفی داره میشه اطلاعات رو از دوربین خوند و ارسال کرد من می خوام یک تصویر رو بگریم هر 1 دقیقه مثلا سپس اونه بر روی یک نمایشگر نشون بدم ,  ویک رله قطع و وصل شه حالا دوستان کدوم نمایشگر رو پیشنهاد میکنند موبایل ؟تلویزیون ؟یا ال سی دی رنگی ؟البته خودم موبایل رو بیشتر در نظر دارم ؟یک توضیح مفصل می خوام
> خودم ماژوا سیم 908 رو گرفتم ولی یکی به من گفت که سرعتش پایینه و بهتره با مودم3g و یا سیستم embeded و یا ان ار اف 24 کار کنی ؟
> ممنون


سلام
با AVR یکم محدودیت دارید به دلیل سرعت و ram 
embeded هم بستگی داره مثلا smart210 /  tiny4412 , ................ مشکلی ندارن ولی دوربین و wifi روش ون نیست و باید جدا بگیرید که هزینه ای ارزش ندارن و یه تبلت راحت میشه جایگزینش کرد 
تحت (Android) بهتر ولی به nrf متصل کردنش داستان داره  چون SPI و بهتر به سمت wifi/bleutooth / GPRS برید 
ویندوز پیشنهاد نمی دم و یه سری درسر خاص خودش  داره ، اندروید را دست تر و بیشتر مصرف داره تو ایران

----------


## k12student

سلام ممنون مهندس جان . من برد lpc1768 کویر الکترونیک رو دارم دوربین هم یک مدل پیدا کردم که مدلش ov9655 هستش ؟هدف من در مراحل بعدی ان شاءالله صنعتی کردم بورد طراحی شده است !شما فرمودید تبلت خوب تبلت خوب هست ولی به عنوان بورد صنعتی نشه روش حساب کرد ! ضمنا من می خوام فرستنده ای پیدا کنم که تا 1 کیلومتری حداقل جواب بده ! شما با nrf جواب گرفتید ضمنا میشه با همین lpc کارو راه انداخت اگر قرار ه embeded  بخرم چی بگیرم بهتره ! ؟ در ابتدا یک رله رو می خوام قطع و وصل کنم ولی کمکم اپدیت میکنم سیستم رو  !
ضمنا امکان داره در اینده پردازش تصویر هم بکنم .

----------


## Bootstrap

بدون منظور می گم ولی یک تبلت میان رده نسبت به بوردی که در ایران طراحی میشه ایمن تر . چون در ایران به ندرت به مواردی مثل  EMI / دما / رطوبت  و .... دقت میشه و می شه گفت فقط 1% افرادی که در بازار هستن واقعا اصولی طراحی می کنن نه نقاشی که هزینه خاص خودشون می گیرن باز تصمیم با شما  .
من با 1768 کار نکردن و با ov9655 هم کار نکردم چون نیازم رفع نمی کردن و فقط با PIC و   برد های مبتنی بر سیستم عامل  کار می کنم و   آشنای با بردهای میکروی کویر ندارم
nrf هم بله به شرط اصل بودن و باز بودن محیط تا 800 متر تست کردم ولی برد صنعتی محصوب نمی شه و یکی از ماژول های هست که بیشتر به خاطر قیمت پایین نسبت به کارای مورد استقبال در ایران قرار گرفته اگر نه ماژول های حرفه ای هم وجود داره
انتخاب سخت افزار به عهده طراح تا نسبت به کل طرح نظر بده ولی با همین مواردی که گفتید بردهای آردوینو هم میتونه خیلی مناسب باشه مخصوصا به خاطر مثال و کتابخانه های زیادشون 
پردازش تصویر به خیلی چیزا بستگی داره  دوربین های با پردازنده جهت پردازش تصویر هم وجود دارن که کار ساده تر می کنن

----------


## k12student

راستش من باید یا با این بورد یا بوردی که قطعاتشو دارم این طراحی رو انجام بدم زیاد وضع مالی خوب نیست برم آردینو بخرم !شما خودتون غیر از دوربینی که گفتم چه دوربینی پیشنهاد میک نید من احتمال زیاد با nrf24 کار میک نم دوربینی که می خوام استفاده کنم رنگی هم نبود مهم نیست فقط می خوام 1 یا 2 کیلومتر رو جواب بده با ان ار اف شنیدم تو رنج 256 تا 1.2km جواب میده البته تو دیتا شیتش دیدم  نوشته شما چه دوربینی پیشنهاد می فرمائید نمیشه با یک دوربین معمولی و با یک سری سخت افزار ماژول مانند که متصل به بورد lpc میشه کار پردازش تصویر کرد ؟ rfm70 چه جوره ؟

----------


## k12student

مهندس جان ضمنا تبلت زیاد خوب نیست البته برای کنترل سیستم از راه دور مناسبه ولی باید این سیستم کارهای گرفتن عکس و پردازش تصویر رو انجام بده بعد با موبایل یا تبلت کنترلش کرد برادر (از تو ماشین و یا خونه و یا تخت خواب ...  این پروژه رو قرار تجاریش کنم؟ :متفکر:

----------


## k12student

> پردازش تصویر به خیلی چیزا بستگی داره  دوربین های با پردازنده جهت پردازش تصویر هم وجود دارن که کار ساده تر می کنن


مهندس جان جواب منو ندادید منتظرم ! ضمنا مدل دوربین که با arm سازگاره و بهخصوص با  lpc1768وصل میشه چیه ؟

----------


## Bootstrap

شرمنده سرم شلوغ یه کم
به ترتیب میگم »
1 : برای دوربین این جارو هم چک کنید : http://shop.aftabrayaneh.com/Cameras/Robotic_Camers
ولی OV7670 نیاز شما رو رفع می کنه
nrf بستگی داره به شرایط مجیطی ولی توقع 2km اصلا ازش نداشه باشید 
پردازش هم با lpc یکم سخت اگر اشنای ندارید می تونید از توابع opencv کمک بگیرید فقط برای درک بهتر

2 : این نظر شما من کاری بهش ندارم شما صاحب اختیارید

3 : چیزی به مفهوم سازگاری برای این رده وجود نداره شما هر دوربینی بتونید راه بندازید حل ولی OV7670  کافی نمونه کار ش هم میتونم این معرفی کنم
http://developer.mbed.org/users/ms52...eric-overview/
موفق باشید

----------


## sajjaddehghan

سلام
من میخوام با ماژول sim908 و با استفاده از gprs اطلاعات مکانی را روی سایت انتقال بدم
مجبور شدم یه پروژه اماده را بخرم چون زیاد با برنامه نویسی اشنایی ندارم
در این پروژه فقط اطلاعات مکانی را درون سایت قرار میده با گوگل مپس
من میخوام امکان اسال تاریخ و زمان و نمایش تاریخ و زمان در سایت را به اون اضافه کنم
ممنون میشم اگه دوستان کمکم کنید
نیاز فوری دارم
باتشکر

----------


## k12student

احتمالا برنامه اماده ای که خریدیدباید ببینید با چی زبانی نوشته شده احتمالا تحت .net نوشته شده اونوقت سورسش رو تغییر بدید !؟

----------


## sajjaddehghan

> احتمالا برنامه اماده ای که خریدیدباید ببینید با چی زبانی نوشته شده احتمالا تحت .net نوشته شده اونوقت سورسش رو تغییر بدید !؟


سلام
برنامه سایت با PHP و برنامه میکرو BASIC  است
تا اونجایی که متوجه شدم از طریق پروتکل Http اطلاعات را ارسال میکنه.که میتونید به ادرس زیر  برید تا منظورم منو بفهمید
http://www.ipeg-tech.ir/forum/%D9%85...D8%A7-tcp.html
اگه بشه یه ادرس توی برنامه بیسیکش اضافه کرد که به این صورت تاریخ و زمانو بفرسته خیلی خوب میشه
و یه کد هم به PHP اضافه کرد که نماش بده
مثلا این دمو سایت ردیاب خودرو شرکت پارس مدار هست:
http://www.parsradyab.ir/project/gps/
ممنون میشه اگه راهنماییم کنید

----------


## aehsani18

اینجا رو ببینید پروژه کامل انجام شده : دریافت تصویر دوربین دیجیتال و انتقال بر بستر GPRS

----------

